# does riding a bike effect your penis?



## BlackSpanker (Jan 30, 2009)

I read somewhere that the pressure put on your urethra is dangerous. Also that it can cause a bend in your penis. I have noticed this. Its weird, why does it bend?


----------



## CHUM (Aug 30, 2004)

mine just gets bigger.....:ihih:


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

ebiking seems to cause a huge one


----------



## rkj__ (Feb 29, 2004)

This topic was recently discussed in the commuting forum.

http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=572835


----------



## ae111black (Dec 27, 2008)

4,294,967,295 Posting this many post's does it too.........


----------



## Andrea138 (Mar 25, 2009)

Yes. Mine fell off.


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

Andrea138 said:


> Yes. Mine fell off.


:yikes: .


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

I dunno if riding affects your penis, but being a BlackSpanker might


----------



## ACSN (Dec 10, 2009)

I'll say this, having not riden a bike in about 10 years, my butt hurts after testing bikes thus far. I am hoping this may be just because I am not used to it yet or will have to invest in a better saddle when I do get my bike. Haven't noticed any change in my penis sizes so maybe I need to pop a viagra before riding. :eekster: 

On second thoughts, could it be some people lay their willies in different positions causing different experiences while riding?


----------



## louisssss (Jun 24, 2009)

WTF how u get that many posts. Forum glitch?


----------



## Sublime Ink (Jan 25, 2009)

I am not sure if it effects your penis, but I know it can help people grow a set of balls.


----------



## 006_007 (Jan 12, 2004)

I caught it in my chain once. Now I wrap it around my waist as a belt.


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

006_007 said:


> I caught it in my chain once. Now I wrap it around my waist as a belt.


I hate it when it does that ..


----------



## twowheelsdown2002 (Oct 26, 2004)

BlackSpanker said:


> I read somewhere that the pressure put on your urethra is dangerous. Also that it can cause a bend in your penis. I have noticed this. Its weird, why does it bend?


You're riding the same trail in the same direction every time. Too many turns in one direction. :nono:

Try riding the trails the opposite way a bunch of times. That should take care of it.:thumbsup:


----------



## 006_007 (Jan 12, 2004)

AZ.MTNS said:


> I hate it when it does that ..


All good, was riding a bike path with rollerblading hotties. Broke the chain.


----------



## Yogii (Jun 5, 2008)

Makes it work better, just not as often....look at SMP saddles.


----------



## nachomc (Apr 26, 2006)

Yogii said:


> Makes it work better, just not as often....look at SMP saddles.


Mine gets worked much more often since I started riding and got all skinny and sexy.


----------



## nachomc (Apr 26, 2006)

Oh, and riding makes your winky long, strong and down to get the friction on.


----------



## SteveUK (Apr 16, 2006)

Andrea138 said:


> Yes. Mine fell off.


In order to avoid the obviously disastrous consequences of this happening, I would recommend using one of these to safely store said appendage during rides...









As you can see, they're also good for storing bananas.


----------



## HSMITH (Aug 11, 2009)

Maybe try relaxing your grip?


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

HSMITH said:


> Maybe try relaxing your grip?


or switch hands .


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 17, 2009)

louisssss said:


> WTF how u get that many posts. Forum glitch?


yes that number is the largest integer that can be represented by a 4 byte word of memory. it probably means the equation errored or the memory got overwritten.


----------



## BigSharks (Oct 4, 2009)

006_007 said:


> I caught it in my chain once. Now I wrap it around my waist as a belt.


I usually just tie mine to a tree at the beginning so I can find my way back later.


----------



## b-kul (Sep 20, 2009)

HSMITH said:


> Maybe try relaxing your grip?


clever


----------



## ThePinkBarron (Aug 28, 2008)

I make mine follow behind me on its own bike. 

Though my husband doesnt like when I refer to him as my penis.


----------



## Ken in KC (Jan 12, 2004)

*That's funny, right there...*



ThePinkBarron said:


> I make mine follow behind me on its own bike.


Thank you.


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

ThePinkBarron said:


> I make mine follow behind me on its own bike.
> 
> Though my husband doesnt like when I refer to him as my penis.


Nice , well played .


----------



## hpi savage guy (Mar 25, 2008)

ThePinkBarron said:


> I make mine follow behind me on its own bike.
> 
> Though my husband doesnt like when I refer to him as my penis.


Ok, I must admit that was pretty clever even though it was very sexist.:thumbsup: I mean we are humans to, we are more than just objects for women to play with an use.

Yeah right, but not much more.:devil:


----------



## louisssss (Jun 24, 2009)

hpi savage guy said:


> Ok, I must admit that was pretty clever even though it was very sexist.:thumbsup: I mean we are humans to, we are more than just objects for women to play with an use.
> 
> Yeah right, but not much more.:devil:


lets ban her for trolling in other forums and for making these kinds of comments. Similar comments are NOT allowed in the womens lounge and you will seriously get warnings/bans for making these types of jokes.

i must admit that my penis follows around women, thats all they're good for, until male scientists think of a way to reproduce without women


----------



## 006_007 (Jan 12, 2004)

ThePinkBarron said:


> I make mine follow behind me on its own bike.
> 
> Though my husband doesnt like when I refer to him as my penis.


Best post in this forum in a long time. Thanks for that.


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

louisssss said:


> lets ban her for trolling in other forums and for making these kinds of comments. Similar comments are NOT allowed in the womens lounge and you will seriously get warnings/bans for making these types of jokes.
> 
> i must admit that my penis follows around women, thats all they're good for, until male scientists think of a way to reproduce without women


Thats a double standard that I for one can live with , I dont feel she was trolling , and if there was a vote ban ban I'm pretty sure she would still be here . :thumbsup:


----------



## Ken in KC (Jan 12, 2004)

*Er...*



louisssss said:


> lets ban her for trolling in other forums and for making these kinds of comments. Similar comments are NOT allowed in the womens lounge and you will seriously get warnings/bans for making these types of jokes.
> 
> i must admit that my penis follows around women, thats all they're good for, until male scientists think of a way to reproduce without women


Please tell us you're joking.


----------



## DAnREal (Aug 29, 2009)

Ken in KC said:


> Please tell us you're joking.


Im kind of waiting for that to! I honestly thought she was clever, i think any married man can agree with her statement in a way.


----------



## Andrea138 (Mar 25, 2009)

He's just bothered because when a guy comes into the "women's lounge" forum and asks "what bike should I get for my girlfriend/wife/etc?" that they tell him to read the sticky and do a search.


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

Andrea138 said:


> He's just bothered because when a guy comes into the "women's lounge" forum and asks "what bike should I get for my girlfriend/wife/etc?" that they tell him to read the sticky and do a search.


Yes the butthurt is strong in that post .


----------



## Andrea138 (Mar 25, 2009)




----------



## Roadsters (Jul 7, 2008)

Here's the solution.


----------



## MTBgreatfalls (Jun 12, 2006)

ThePinkBarron said:


> I make mine follow behind me on its own bike.
> 
> Though my husband doesnt like when I refer to him as my penis.


Haha! You made a funny.... I am sure he appriciates the view anyhow.....


----------



## clintrosser (Apr 14, 2009)

BigSharks said:


> I usually just tie mine to a tree at the beginning so I can find my way back later.


Hilarious!


----------



## Ken in KC (Jan 12, 2004)

*How dare they!*



Andrea138 said:


> He's just bothered because when a guy comes into the "women's lounge" forum and asks "what bike should I get for my girlfriend/wife/etc?" that they tell him to read the sticky and do a search.


Those uppity women over there are trouble.


----------



## ThePinkBarron (Aug 28, 2008)

louisssss said:


> lets ban her for trolling in other forums and for making these kinds of comments. Similar comments are NOT allowed in the womens lounge and you will seriously get warnings/bans for making these types of jokes.
> 
> i must admit that my penis follows around women, thats all they're good for, until male scientists think of a way to reproduce without women


:bluefrown: aww Im so sorry you dont know how to search a forum and read stickies, then got pointed in the right direction upon posting a thread asking the same question we get constantly back there.

But ya know if you can get the majority vote on a ban, then by all means, you can have your all boys club back..


----------



## BruceBrown (Jan 16, 2004)

BlackSpanker said:


> I read somewhere that the pressure put on your urethra is dangerous. Also that it can cause a bend in your penis. I have noticed this. Its weird, why does it bend?


You need a REAL MAN SADDLE.


----------



## mudlover71 (May 20, 2006)

ThePinkBarron said:


> :bluefrown: aww Im so sorry you dont know how to search a forum and read stickies, then got pointed in the right direction upon posting a thread asking the same question we get constantly back there.
> 
> But ya know if you can get the majority vote on a ban, then by all means, you can have your all boys club back..


louisssss has a girlfriend?   Where does he find the time?


----------



## BlackSpanker (Jan 30, 2009)

40 replys and maybe two answers to my question. seems like you guys get all giggly around the word penis.


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

Its just hard to take someone with 4,294,967,295 posts seriously .


----------



## pop_martian (Mar 20, 2007)

Effect vs. affect. There is a difference.


----------



## kapusta (Jan 17, 2004)

SteveUK said:


> In order to avoid the obviously disastrous consequences of this happening, I would recommend using one of these to safely store said appendage during rides...
> 
> View attachment 505316
> 
> ...


Those things are awesome! I've got one. Long live the Banana Guard. I did not know that came in more colors besides yellow.

Haven't tried to store my "business" in it though. Just bananas.


----------



## kapusta (Jan 17, 2004)

BlackSpanker said:


> 40 replys and maybe two answers to my question. seems like you guys get all giggly around the word penis.


Heh, heh, you said "penis"! He, he, he....

What was the question?


----------



## kapusta (Jan 17, 2004)

louisssss said:


> lets ban her for trolling in other forums and for making these kinds of comments. Similar comments are NOT allowed in the womens lounge and you will seriously get warnings/bans for making these types of jokes.
> 
> i must admit that my penis follows around women, thats all they're good for, until male scientists think of a way to reproduce without women


Sorry louissssss, but what she said was f-ing hilarious, well-intentioned, and offended nobody. What you said in response was just ignorant.


----------



## louisssss (Jun 24, 2009)

kapusta said:


> Sorry louissssss, but what she said was f-ing hilarious, well-intentioned, and offended nobody. What you said in response was just ignorant.


its alright i find some things about women hilarious too!


----------



## Sideknob (Jul 14, 2005)

<------------------ No.


----------



## savagemann (Jan 14, 2008)

ThePinkBarron said:


> I make mine follow behind me on its own bike.
> 
> Though my husband doesnt like when I refer to him as my penis.


Best post ever!!!


----------



## Hangingchads (Jun 30, 2009)

Wow lol, this is interesting thread. My penis is fine from riding but my balls sometimes... lets just leave it at that.

Anyone need a set of balls? I am willing to trade for a new 2010 Specialized demo 8 II.


----------



## 006_007 (Jan 12, 2004)

Hangingchads said:


> Anyone need a set of balls? I am willing to trade for a new 2010 Specialized demo 8 II.


Pretty sure you need to purchase an add in the classifieds for this type of deal to be allowed on these forums


----------



## Hangingchads (Jun 30, 2009)

Oh okay, Im sorry, lol... Funny thing is I got a even more strange look at the doctor when I asked him how much I could get for each of my nuts... True story, I was not serious but wanted to see what he would do when I said that.


----------



## marsh rider (May 18, 2008)

This has been one of the most entertaining threads I've read on here in a long time! Many classic posts guys and pinkbarron. 

To the OP, where did you read about it being dangerous? Was it some online forum with a bunch of clowns like us, or some medical journal? I've been biking for years and everything straightens out just fine when I go big. Could your saddle possible be tilted too far up that it puts an extraordinary amount of strain on this region? 

And yes his post count is a glitch, unless he's really been making 150 posts every second for the past year straight.


----------



## Red PeeKay (Oct 3, 2008)

SteveUK said:


> In order to avoid the obviously disastrous consequences of this happening, I would recommend using one of these to safely store said appendage during rides...
> 
> As you can see, they're also good for storing bananas.


Ahhhh, so yours is detachable! Bayonet mount or screw on??


----------



## BlackSpanker (Jan 30, 2009)

marsh rider said:


> This has been one of the most entertaining threads I've read on here in a long time! Many classic posts guys and pinkbarron.
> 
> To the OP, where did you read about it being dangerous? Was it some online forum with a bunch of clowns like us, or some medical journal? I've been biking for years and everything straightens out just fine when I go big. Could your saddle possible be tilted too far up that it puts an extraordinary amount of strain on this region?
> 
> And yes his post count is a glitch, unless he's really been making 150 posts every second for the past year straight.


I read about this in an add for a seat a while back. before you respond and call me stupid because its an add. it said something about developing a bend. I have a bend to the left slightly and as a little kid (12 years old) I was doing 50 mile endurance races with the seat too high. I remember the immense pain of all that pressure on my urethra. my penis seems to work just fine, ive got nothing but complements that bend is kinda weird and I wonder if ive done any permanent damage. good for the gspot thow, mabe its a blessing.


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

If it works I dont think you have done permenant damage .


----------



## Hellrazor666 (Oct 27, 2008)

I have had no problems with my goo goo from riding :thumbsup:


----------



## marsh rider (May 18, 2008)

Well if you think there is a real problem, it's probably not something you want to figure out based on what a bunch of people on some online forum say. I did a quick search and saw that it can be a concern for a very small percentage of people.


----------



## Gasp4Air (Jun 5, 2009)

Shouldn't this thread be in the Genital Discussion forum?


----------



## Bikinfoolferlife (Feb 3, 2004)

Affect maybe....effect, no. If you got a lefty or righty you were just born that way...

My favorite part of this thread is it's from a guy calling himself spanker...


----------



## GoBuffs (Dec 7, 2009)

Bikinfoolferlife said:


> Affect maybe....effect, no. If you got a lefty or righty you were just born that way...
> 
> My favorite part of this thread is it's from a guy calling himself spanker...


Remember that one time your friends drugged you and put you on a plane and when you woke up you were really mad. That was awesome.:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Bikinfoolferlife (Feb 3, 2004)

GoBuffs said:


> Remember that one time your friends drugged you and put you on a plane and when you woke up you were really mad. That was awesome.:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


Huh? Was this a band camp thing you experienced?


----------



## PrincipalRider (Jun 24, 2005)

No problems here so far, but I haven't tried having kids yet. When that happns, who knows?


----------



## GoBuffs (Dec 7, 2009)

Bikinfoolferlife said:


> Huh? Was this a band camp thing you experienced?


Dude, Mr.T is your avatar and you never watched the A team? That's weak......


----------



## Bikinfoolferlife (Feb 3, 2004)

GoBuffs said:


> Dude, Mr.T is your avatar and you never watched the A team? That's weak......


While not a big A-team fan, I have seen that episode  ...but since you quoted what I said, my thoughts were in that direction and couldn't come up with a connection...


----------



## GoBuffs (Dec 7, 2009)

Bikinfoolferlife said:


> While not a big A-team fan, I have seen that episode  ...but since you quoted what I said, my thoughts were in that direction and couldn't come up with a connection...


That happend in almost every episode. I can't seem to connect the A Team to American Pie though.........


----------



## Frozenspokes (May 26, 2004)

BlackSpanker said:


> I read about this in an add for a seat a while back. before you respond and call me stupid because its an add. it said something about developing a bend. I have a bend to the left slightly and as a little kid (12 years old) I was doing 50 mile endurance races with the seat too high. I remember the immense pain of all that pressure on my urethra. my penis seems to work just fine, ive got nothing but complements that bend is kinda weird and I wonder if ive done any permanent damage. good for the gspot thow, mabe its a blessing.


There is a name for the condition you describe. Check here: http://peyronies.org/ If everything works fine, don't sweat it.


----------



## Bikinfoolferlife (Feb 3, 2004)

GoBuffs said:


> That happend in almost every episode. I can't seem to connect the A Team to American Pie though.........


Could be why I saw "that" episode


----------



## PrincipalRider (Jun 24, 2005)

I remember reading about a dude who rode in La Ruta de los Conquistadores in Costa Rica (an endurance race) and he broke his urethra. Ouch!


----------



## firstcut (Jun 16, 2006)

i have a problem with my balls getting slammed around and i hate wearing jockies.


----------



## Tracker_168 (Oct 7, 2005)

Sex can also injury your penis. You should stop that too.


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

Tracker_168 said:


> Sex can also injury your penis. You should stop that too.


The probability of injury goes down if you switch hands frequently .


----------



## trf6x6 (May 12, 2009)

Tracker_168 said:


> Sex can also injury your penis. You should stop that too.


Get married and you wont have that problem.


----------



## apat13 (Jun 19, 2006)

ThePinkBarron said:


> I make mine follow behind me on its own bike.
> 
> Though my husband doesnt like when I refer to him as my penis.


I literally laughed out loud. So much so that my wife came over to see what I was laughing at and she laughed out loud. Then my wife said, "I think she wins....she just owned men in several ways" to which I laughed again. Well played madame, well played. /bow


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

MiniTrail said:


> It can be brutal in the hands of a professional


You may want to include a content warning .  :thumbsup:


----------

